# 10 Illegal Baby Names



## mamaduke

I was reading this article on Yahoo this morning and figured you all may appreciate this as well. Be warned - some countries have particular naming restrictions, as you'll see here: 10 illegal baby names

If you're in Sweden, you won't be able to name your LO Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 :nope:


----------



## beanzz

wow. who would even think of using those horrible names anyway. poor children having weird parents like that haha :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I swear some parents just take the p*ss :dohh:


----------



## leahsbabybump

wow lol


----------



## hawalkden

Oh man my next Peanut's name was going to be Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116 tooo. Looks like I'm not going to Sweden now!:rofl:


----------



## xloulabellex

Dear god..


----------



## skyraaa

im loving the name anus :rofl:


----------



## Rhio92

:haha:


----------



## pixeldust

I was reading a local article today - someone recently named their daughter Skuxx. I did a quick google. https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skuxx


----------



## AirForceWife7

These names :shock:

WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sam Pearson

Some of those names were so off but what's wrong with names that can apply to both genders? I love that my name can be for both sexes. It used to be fun when I turned up for landscaping work and they were expecting a man not a tiny woman.


----------



## Andrieflower

I guess in Italy my name is strictly for boys..


----------

